# Buckethead?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I walked into the office and heard this song playing on Pandora and my first thought was... hmmm Pink Floyd. As I kept walking to my desk I thought, nope that is not PF... or at least not anything I have ever heard by them. There for a brief moment it was reminiscent of early psychedelic PF, but I quickly realized it wasn't. Either way, I thought who could that be... I really like that song. So I walked over to the computer that plays Pandora and it was Datura off of Buckethead's Electric Tears album.

You gotta be kidding me... and he was the lead guitarist for Gun's n' Roses? 

I never was much of a GNR fan, although I did like a couple of their songs, just wasn't that big of a fan.

Anyway, I checked out Buckethead and discovered that he did an album that in no way resembles GNR style music. Actually he did two similar to each other, although I don't think _Colma_ is anywhere as good as _Electric Tears_, which is just phenomenal. This has been hiding from me for the last 11-12 years. Weird how things can just pop up out of nowhere and be so good.

Check it out: Buckethead - Electric Tears


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't get me started on Buckethead. He is a mind-blowingly talented guitarist. I have seen him live twice in small venues playing solo with iPod backup from 15 feet away. If you are an aspiring guitarist, it will bring tears to your eyes to see how effortlessly he improvises long, complex riffs at "ludicrous speed" that would take almost anyone else hours just to figure out. And then will play a hauntingly beautiful piece that will make you weep for its sheer artistry.

His output is prolific and varied in style. I love "Enter the Chicken." Have not heard of Electric Tears before, will definitely check it out. His stint with G&R almost does him a disservice in that many people associate him with that only, and to me it is probably the least significant of his work, no offense to G&R fans.

The notes flow like liquid... I could go on... If you get a chance to see him live, he does a gift exchange mid-concert at edge of stage, bring the nuttiest $2 trinket you can get your hands on...

Buckethead Rules!!!!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

amazing..... I just listened to:






I will need to check out so more....


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I have several albums from Buckethead since Colma unfortunately ppl don't take him very seriously not because the way he dresses and the KFC bucket ( we know that it is a ct like Kiss or Slipknot ) but his interviews are kind of weird . He has 52 studio albums he is a master of the 4 finger tapping and i wished he made collaborations like he did in the " Enter the Chicken " , "Electric Sea" is also a great album and very smooth to listen .


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I bought an album Shaw Blades maybe? Listened to some Buckethead on YT and am looking to pick up some up now. Thanks for bring him up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't handle some of his music... a little too dark for me, but his instrumental softer side is remarkable.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I can't handle some of his music... a little too dark for me, but his instrumental softer side is remarkable.


Absolutely agree that his melodic instrumentals display a softer sensibility that can really carry you away.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just downloaded the Electric Tears album. Very nice!! Thanks for the suggestion Sonnie.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

We'll see if we can get some Electric Tears time during speaker evaluation at Sonnie's place this weekend.


----------

